# Best Spinner?



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm in the market for a spinning wing decoy. Who makes the best one as far as reliability, looks, etc? Remote control is probably good.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.

//dog//


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

dubob said:


> Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.
> 
> //dog//


Bwahaha!!! post of the year!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dubob said:


> Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.
> 
> //dog//


Isn't the term "liberal democrat" a redundant term?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow that was well said. I probably despise every he believes in his liberal screwed up mind. That being said I use baby mojos (when I use them) simply because they are cheaper and the batteries last a lot longer than the bigger version. Cabelas I believe has a two pack with remote cheaper than a single regular.


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a big mojo mallard with a remote and it is a great spinner, but I agree with UTmuddguy the baby mojos (which I also use) last a lot longer. Plus they wont break your bank account.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

+1 
Baby mojo the older ones use the 6 volt battery. Much better then the ones that use AA. 
I also like the teal mojo. 

Mojo season is over. Save your money and get them on sale at the end of season. Last year I got a two pack for $60 on sale.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't need one anytime soon. I thought it would be good for a 3 decoy bicycle hunt, and the ducks in Canada seem to like them.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

baby mojo


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well played Bob!!!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

dubob said:


> Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.
> 
> //dog//


Lol I see what you did there. Good call


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I expect Huge29 to come along any minute and edit any political posts. That will cut the post count by about half.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Windwhacker spinner. No batteries, and this thing spins with the slightest breeze. The cool thing about it is that the flashers hang vertically so the ducks can see them from any direction. dkhntrdstn has one and it works freaking awesome.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried a wonder duck. I have always wondered about them. No pun intended


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.
> 
> //dog//


That's pretty funny, I don't care who you are...........uh...hey, no political posts.

.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Windwhacker spinner. No batteries, and this thing spins with the slightest breeze. The cool thing about it is that the flashers hang vertically so the ducks can see them from any direction. dkhntrdstn has one and it works freaking awesome.


Thanks! That looks compact and inexpensive.



wyogoob said:


> That's pretty funny, I don't care who you are...........uh...hey, no political posts.
> 
> .


Hey Huge, where are you? You edited one of my posts because it was political.

I guess I should point out that conservative Republicans are rooting against America, rejoicing in the problems with rolling out the ACA. They have nothing productive to offer our country. Those who oppose Obamacare are fighting to deny healthcare to 30-40 million Americans. That makes me proud to be a liberal, if that's what you call somebody who thinks we should provide basic healthcare to all of our citizens.

I enjoy talking politics. Wait till I get going.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

dubob said:


> Liberal democrats are the best spinners that I know.
> 
> //dog//


Funny


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Thanks! That looks compact and inexpensive.
> 
> Hey Huge, where are you? You edited one of my posts because it was political.
> 
> ...


I don't oppose everyone having insurance I just don't think I should have to pay for everyone to have it. Especially for those who CHOOSE to not work.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

paddler213 said:


> I guess I should point out that conservative Republicans are rooting against America, rejoicing in the problems with rolling out the ACA. They have nothing productive to offer our country. Those who oppose Obamacare are fighting to deny healthcare to 30-40 million Americans. That makes me proud to be a liberal, if that's what you call somebody who thinks we should provide basic healthcare to all of our citizens.


There you have it folks. That's proof positive they are the very best spinners around. :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No politics, thank you.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Jon,

I have several lucky duck motion decoys from fully flocked mallards, to teal in my garage. I also have a few of the windwackers that FM mentioned. If you would like to swing by and take a look at them you are welcome to do so.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Jon,
> 
> I have several lucky duck motion decoys from fully flocked mallards, to teal in my garage. I also have a few of the windwackers that FM mentioned. If you would like to swing by and take a look at them you are welcome to do so.


Thanks, Jeff. I'll take you up on that. Do you think the Windwhackers work as well as the motorized decoys?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

paddler213 said:


> Thanks, Jeff. I'll take you up on that. Do you think the Windwhackers work as well as the motorized decoys?


I have used them only a couple of times this season but I have been impressed with them.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I have used them only a couple of times this season but I have been impressed with them.


They look a bit like the Hot Spot flashers I use for salmon fishing, but they're likely made of lighter plastic. Some clever guy should be able to fab some up for cheap.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hot-...gclid=CJ_kjrPx6boCFe1cMgodHhAAiQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

PM sent. Let me know if you did not get it.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I say you hook a wind mojo to the handlebars of your bike. Great renewable energy. 
;-)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> They look a bit like the Hot Spot flashers I use for salmon fishing, but they're likely made of lighter plastic. Some clever guy should be able to fab some up for cheap.


I believe the guy who invented the whindwhacker was a fisherman and got the idea from that. The flashers are metal not plastic. Out of all the wind powered decoys I have seen, this is the best one.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I believe the guy who invented the whindwhacker was a fisherman and got the idea from that. The flashers are metal not plastic. Out of all the wind powered decoys I have seen, this is the best one.


Makes sense, Fowlmouth. I figured it was a flasher variation when I saw the swivels they use. The wind powered Mojo has bushings, not ball bearings, so they may not spin as freely as the WindWhackers. The reivews I've read are mixed. If they upgraded to BB, it might be better.

Seems like a guy could get by with WindWhackers on breezy days, but you'll need a motor for calm days. Which brings up the issue of batteries. Anybody use lithium AAs? How long do they last? The rechargable lithium-ion batteries don't come in AA size. The Ni-MH rechargables do, but they don't sound as good because they self discharge.

I cleaned out my shed yesterday. I have way too many decoys, blinds, etc, so only want to buy the best stuff out there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wasn't a big fan of any motorized spinner until a buddy brought one out and we smashed the ducks that day. That was probably 8 or 9 years ago. I immediately went out and bought a lucky duck after that hunt and have had good success with it. I bought the twin baby mojo pack several years ago and still use one of those. I don't have good luck with the motors lasting on any of those brands. I get a couple of seasons out of them and the motors burn out. Infact my lucky duck motor just died this week, again. If you find a good motorized spinner that is durable please let me know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uh...hey, no political posts.
> 
> .


SSSHHHHhhhhhh...... THIS one has potential to go to 29!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The teal I use every now nd then seemed to pull a lot of ducks in if I had it close to the water. But, I always check around me to see if other hunters are using them. I seem to have better luck if I pull them when everyone around me has some in their spread. In my experience, ripples are better than spinning wings.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The teal I use every now nd then seemed to pull a lot of ducks in if I had it close to the water. But, I always check around me to see if other hunters are using them. I seem to have better luck if I pull them when everyone around me has some in their spread. In my experience, ripples are better than spinning wings.


I won't use a motorized spinner unless there is ripples and wind. I think they work better with a little chop on the water and breeze in the air. There are some out of the way potholes I hunt that a spinner always works, but for the big water only with chop and wind.


----------

